# African Dwarf Frogs and Greedy Betta



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I recently added two ADFs to my tank. I've been trying to feed them frozen blood worms, but my Betta likes to snatch the food before the frogs can. I have a pair of reptile tweezers which I use to put the food right in front of the frogs, but the Betta is just too quick. I am hesitant to feed the frogs because I don't want my Betta eating blood worms so often. Do any of you have any suggestions other than removing the Betta every time I feed the frogs? I'm trying to leave that as a last resort.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm having an even bigger problem in that one of my frogs throws up his food when he finally gets it. Could it be that the blood worms are too big for him? What else can I try?

Thanks.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

try freeze dried instead. They're half the size, and my ADF loved it when I had her. 
Sadly at the time, I didn't realize tank size requirements, so because of the small tank size, my male VT betta Blue Bandit became more aggresive and killed her. Now that he's in a 15 gal tank...he ingore the guppies also living in it, and is much nicer to Red Patiet Mermaid [female crown tail]

What is your tank size? Perhaps if its small, try a larger one and see what happens. Unfortunalty there not allot of options for the ADF food types that they like, as ,uch as Bettas, so I hope everything works out better for you.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

Something else that might work is a feeder tank you can put either the betta or frogs into. 

Have you every tried brine shrimp? I've also heard that ADF prefer moving food...so if you can get you hands on live brine shrimp, etc, that might work better...although my betas do enjoy eating the guppy babies...


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I have read that other fish tend to get to the food way faster and thus causes your ADF's to starve, 
you probably need to remove the Betta otherwise your probably gonna end up loosing the ADF's


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys... I had them in a 6gal together, but now the frog has his own 3gal home, and are both eating fine. =]


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I use to have a frog in the tank with my betta. and had a large peice of drift wood in there. the frogs loved hanging out under it. and always ate flake food and pellets. do you have any drift wood in your tank?


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't have any driftwood specifically, but I do have a rather large cave the frog used to hang out under for most of the time. Thing is, he like to sort of hang his mouth out of the opening of the cave, wait for the betta to swim by, and nip on his fins. I can't get mine to eat flake food or any other surface food. This is my own fault, because I have been hand feeding him brine shrimp since the start, so I don't expect him to eat surface food.


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

amones369 said:


> I don't have any driftwood specifically, but I do have a rather large cave the frog used to hang out under for most of the time. Thing is, he like to sort of hang his mouth out of the opening of the cave, wait for the betta to swim by, and nip on his fins. I can't get mine to eat flake food or any other surface food. This is my own fault, because I have been hand feeding him brine shrimp since the start, so I don't expect him to eat surface food.


You could still teach him to eat surface food. Just put it in and even for the first while just lift him to the surface, he may not eat it at first but he will learn.


----------

